# LCD-TV, LCD-LEDTV oder Beamer? Was ist am schlimmsten für die Augen?



## Gamer090 (14. Februar 2012)

*LCD-TV, LCD-LEDTV oder Beamer? Was ist am schlimmsten für die Augen?*

Guten Morgen

Ich trage schon seit gefühlten 15 Jahre eine Brille täglich langsam habe ich mich zwar daran gewöhnt aber bei meiner Stärke die ich brauche bei den Gläsern ist eine neue Brille nicht gerade günstig und das Brillengestell ist dagegen ein Schnäpchen 

Mir geht es darum, was ist am schlimmsten für die Augen und weshalb?

LCD-TV, LED.LCD-TV oder Beamer, obwohl man ja beim Beamer eigentlich in Licht auf der Leinwand schaut. Bei den Fernsehgeräten ist natürlich auch ein Bildschrim gemeint.

Röhrengeräte habe ich jetzt mal ausgelassen.


----------



## Icejester (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: LCD-TV, LCD-LEDTV oder Beamer? Was ist am schlimmsten für die Augen?*

Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, was Du meinst. Wieso soll irgendwas davon schlimm für die Augen sein? Oder geht es darum, was am angenehmsten zum Ansehen ist?


----------



## Seeefe (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: LCD-TV, LCD-LEDTV oder Beamer? Was ist am schlimmsten für die Augen?*

Meiner Meinung nach nichts. 

Es kommt eher drauf an wie sehr man eins davon benutzt, wobei ich glaube auch bei täglich stündlichem Gebrauch es nicht schlimm für die Augen ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: LCD-TV, LCD-LEDTV oder Beamer? Was ist am schlimmsten für die Augen?*

Ich trage seit 15 Jahren eine Brille und zwar erst als ich damals die PS1 bekommen hatte und den PC, vor dem hatte ich keine gebraucht.


----------



## Icejester (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: LCD-TV, LCD-LEDTV oder Beamer? Was ist am schlimmsten für die Augen?*

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie alt Du bist, aber es ist durchaus normal, daß man irgendwann im Laufe seines Lebens eine Brille braucht. Bei manchen Leuten setzt eine gewisse Fehlsichtigkeit früher, bei anderen später und bei ein paar Glücklichen nie ein. Ich habe zum Beispiel seit ca. einem Jahr eine Brille, habe aber davor rund 20 Jahre lang häufig viele Stunden am Tag vor verschiedenen Monitoren zugebracht. Ob das Eine was mit dem Anderen zu tun hat, ist doch eher fraglich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: LCD-TV, LCD-LEDTV oder Beamer? Was ist am schlimmsten für die Augen?*

Und selbst wenn eine Fehlsichtigkeit durch Bildschirmnutzung entsteht (zumindest Akkomodationsschwächen wären denkbar), hat das nichts mit der verwendeten Technik zu tun - sondern damit, dass man eben auf ne Mattscheibe starrt.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: LCD-TV, LCD-LEDTV oder Beamer? Was ist am schlimmsten für die Augen?*

Das wundert mich aber, weil habe schon gelesen das man nach einer Stunde zocken 15 Minuten Pause machen soll. Ich bin 21^^


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: LCD-TV, LCD-LEDTV oder Beamer? Was ist am schlimmsten für die Augen?*

Das mit den 15 min Pause liegt sehr vielen Geräten(Warnhinweis - auch Maus, Tastatur etc.) bei und damit sichern sich die Hersteller ab. Das man es mit allen "Tätigkeiten" nicht übertreiben sollte, um sich vor Schädigungen welcher Art auch immer zu schützen, ist eigentlich selbstverständlich(evtl. kommt man aber erst darauf, wenn es schon zu spät ist). 
Die ps1 hast du wahscheinlich an eine alte Flimmerröhre angeschlossen, deren Bildqualität bzw. Technik ist aber kaum mit modernen Geräten vergleichbar, die sind viel augenschonender. Wenn man nun zu nah und zu lange vor einer Röhre sitzt, kann ich mir theoretisch schon vorstellen, dass die Funktion der Augen gestört wird - der Zusammenhang muss aber nicht bestehen und deine Augen sind nur zufällig in dem Zeitraum schlechter geworden. Praktisch würden deine Augen wohl auch erst brennen, schmerzen usw., um auf eine Überreizung aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: LCD-TV, LCD-LEDTV oder Beamer? Was ist am schlimmsten für die Augen?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das wundert mich aber, weil habe schon gelesen das man nach einer Stunde zocken 15 Minuten Pause machen soll. Ich bin 21^^


 
Wie gesagt: Folgen sind nicht auszuschließen, aber sie sind nicht von der Art des Anzeigegerätes abhängig (ausgenommen CRT wegen Strahlung und ggf. Unschärfe) und sie betreffen auch nicht unbedingt das Auge. Bei der Warnung von Spielen z.B. gehts eher um psychische Effekte (z.B. auch Epilepsiewarnung).



			
				BGI 650 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einhelliger Meinung von Fachleuten sind Schädigungen des Sehorgans durch Bildschirmarbeit nicht zu erwarten und wurden auch in der Vergangenheit bisher nicht beobachtet. Die häuﬁg geäußerte Befürchtung, man
> könne sich durch Überanstrengung die Augen verderben, entbehrt jeder wissenschaftlichen Grundlage.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: LCD-TV, LCD-LEDTV oder Beamer? Was ist am schlimmsten für die Augen?*

Schon super wenn ich mir das Gerät aussuchen darf wenn ja nix dem Auge schadet


----------

